# Vic 2010 Xmas In July Case Swap - Recipes



## WarmBeer (19/5/10)

Recipes thread for Vic 2010 Xmas in July Case Swap

I'll make a start:

Recipe: 31 - Case Swap American Porter
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: Uncle Jamesey
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.70 L 
Boil Size: 29.58 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 40.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Polenta (2.6 EBC) Adjunct 8.07 % 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 72.58 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.6 EBGrain 8.07 % 
0.30 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.84 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
17.00 gm Magnum [14.50 %] (60 min) Hops 32.5 IBU 
7.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (Cube hops) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.60 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.68 L of water at 96.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## Wardhog (19/5/10)

Sounds like a plan.

GBH English Bitter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.90
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.31
Anticipated SRM: 13.2
Anticipated IBU: 36.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.3 7.50 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2
5.6 0.50 kg. Imperial Malt Belgium 1.034 22
3.9 0.35 kg. Crystal 150L Great Britain 1.033 150
0.6 0.05 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600
5.6 0.50 kg. Golden Naked Oats Great Britian 1.035 15

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.00 29.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 4.0 30 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 2.2 15 min.


Yeast
-----
Safale S-04


Imperial malt and golden naked oats were new to me, too. The oats left this beer really thick (FG ~1.018) which was exactly what I was after. Dave at Greensborough Home Brewing is a genius.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

Wardhog said:


> Imperial malt and golden naked oats were new to me, too. The oats left this beer really thick (FG ~1.018) which was exactly what I was after. Dave at Greensborough Home Brewing is a genius.



Looking at that recipe wardy, i'd say it looks quite like the malt bill he used in the shop recently for an English bitter! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (19/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looking at that recipe wardy, i'd say it looks quite like the malt bill he used in the shop recently for an English bitter! :icon_cheers:



thats probably because it is.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looking at that recipe wardy, i'd say it looks quite like the malt bill he used in the shop recently for an English bitter! :icon_cheers:





Fents said:


> thats probably because it is.


Guys, without meaning to come down all Rook-like on youse, can we try to keep chatter to a minimum in this thread. I should have highlighted something like this in my initial post:

*Please limit this thread to recipes only. 

This will help all of us in finding the recipes we want to brew at a later date.​*

Ta muchly.


----------



## Fents (19/5/10)

sorry warmbeer


----------



## therook (19/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Guys, without meaning to come down all Rook-like on youse, can we try to keep chatter to a minimum in this thread. I should have highlighted something like this in my initial post:
> 
> *Please limit this thread to recipes only.
> 
> ...



LOL.....


----------



## Leigh (19/5/10)

Not sure I want to go to this swap, with the three self appointed constables Rook, WB and Haysie all going


----------



## manticle (19/5/10)

Current recipe (resting in secondary)

Youngs Special case Swap batch


Type: All grain
Size: 27 liters
Color: 17 HCU (~10 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.2% v/v (4.8% w/w)
Grain: 6.5kg Simpson's Marris Otter
300g Dingeman's biscuit
550g JW crystal 50-60L
Mash: 90 minutes, 67 deg, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.046 35 liters
Hops: 60 30g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 10 min.)
25g Target (9.4% AA, 10 min.)

DRY HOP 20 each g target and EKG in secondary 5 days

3L starter WY London III

Caramelise 2 L

Strike:
2g calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

Boil
2g Calcium sulfate
1g Calcium Chloride
3 g Calcium Carbonate

Back up batch (to be brewed this weekend)

American Brown ale

Type: All grain	
Size: 25 liters
Color: 43 HCU (~20 SRM) 
Bitterness: 39 IBU
OG: 1.062
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 6.4% v/v (5.0% w/w)
Grain:6.5 kg JW ale
300g Belgian biscuit
250g JW light crystal
100g JW chocolate
100g Wey Carafa special I
Mash: 67 degrees, 75 minutes, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.045, pre boil: 34 liters

Hops: 20g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 45 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)
5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min.)
5g Amarillo (aroma)
5g Centennial (10.5% AA, aroma)

WY 1272 or US05 depending on whether I can get my GG order in in time (website down)


----------



## fcmcg (19/5/10)

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/03/2010 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Ferg 
Boil Size: 58.43 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.00 % 
1.14 kg Copy of Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 12.05 % 
0.46 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.86 % 
0.520 kg Oats, Malted (1.0 SRM) Grain 4.86 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 

80 g east kent goldimgs (bittering) 60 min 

Wyeast 1084 irish ale yeast in 1 litre starter

Ferment @ 20 Degrees for 10 days
Secondary @ 20 degrees for 5 days

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## haysie (20/5/10)

My Contribution

Enjoy!


----------



## mxd (21/5/10)

BIAB - NC

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 80.88 % 
0.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 7.35 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 7.35 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.41 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.90 %] (30 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs US-05)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/5/10)

Recipe: Bigger and Browner
Style: 11C. Northern English Brown

Description:

Upping the brown malt from the previous recipe, as well as adding some amber in 
the mix.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Target Volume [ltr]: 23.00
Alcohol By Volume: 5.20%

Estimated Original Gravity [SG (P)]: 1.054 (13.376)
Estimated Final Gravity [SG (P)]: 1.015 (3.933)
Estimated Attenuation: 71.55%
Estimated Mash Efficiency: 70.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 19.00
Color [SRM(EBC)]: 34.31 (67.59)

BU:GU ratio: 0.351
Balance: 0.679

Balance <1 sweeter malty beer, >1 more bitter beer, =1 balanced beer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fermentables:

Weight [gms] Type Gravity [SG(P)] Weight %
100.00 Amber Malt 1.001 (0.231) 1.70%
315.88 Barley Flaked (Bairds) 1.003 (0.669) 5.36%
200.00 Brown Malt 1.002 (0.422) 3.39%
315.88 Chocolate Malt (UK) 1.003 (0.707) 5.36%
226.27 Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) 1.002 (0.500) 3.84%
449.77 Crystal Pale (Thomas Fawcett) 1.004 (0.979) 7.63%
182.61 Golden Syrup 1.003 (0.774) 3.10%
4107.15 Maris Otter Malt (Bairds) 1.038 (9.410) 69.64%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hops:

Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth 

Weight [gms] Type AA% IBU IBU% Time[Mins]
41.42 Fuggle 4.75% 19.00 100.00% 60.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeast:

Type Atten % Min temp [C(F)] Max temp [C(F)]
Ringwood Ale - Wyeast 1187 70.00% 18.00 (64.40) 23.00 (73.40)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash schedule:

Name Type Temperature [C(F)] Time [Mins]
Protien Infusion 53.00 (127.40) 5 
Sacchrification Infusion 65.00 (149.00) 90 

www.brewtoolz.com - Brewtoolz - Brewing tool calculator


----------



## Cocko (22/5/10)

3V - NC....

Mashing as I type:


View attachment 38171


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

i'd do the same cocko but mine is also currently boiling with my 60 min addition of Chinook. (another hint.)

My recipe will hit post swap! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wardhog (22/5/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Recipe: Bigger and Browner




You should call this beer Aretha Franklin's Ass.


----------



## Cocko (22/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> i'd do the same cocko but mine is also currently boiling with my 60 min addition of Chinook. (another hint.)
> 
> My recipe will hit post swap! :icon_cheers:




Cheers 4*... I think... hint? :huh: 

Anyway - shitness has prevailed!! Note the now absent 'at turn off' addition!! Oh well, looks like it is nutty ahoy!

90 odd % efficiency sort of makes up for it as the new tun heating method is in the house!! 

View attachment 38177


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

Cocko said:


> Cheers 4*... I think... hint? :huh:



If you havnt been keeping up with the thread, my original fat tyre amber ale has been scrapped and im doing something else (another clone). Consequently as 'a curtain of excitement' (if thats possible ) the recipe and beer wont be released until post swap day unless someone works it out. Hints have been dropped as to what it is and only one bloke attending the swap knows what it is. (besides me).

6.8% ABV
68 IBU
American Brewery
All C hops x3
2 types of malt in the grist.

New Hint
At some stage this year i posted the recipe i planned todo for myself. Turns out im doing the same recipe + some sugaz to help dry it out.


I hit my gravities perfectly. 1.068 and ready to rock once i can top crop my home grown POR ale. :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (22/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> If you havnt been keeping up with the thread, my original fat tyre amber ale has been scrapped and im doing something else (another clone). Consequently as 'a curtain of excitement' (if thats possible ) the recipe and beer wont be released until post swap day unless someone works it out. Hints have been dropped as to what it is and only one bloke attending the swap knows what it is. (besides me).
> 
> 6.8% ABV
> 68 IBU
> ...




Cool... Ok then, my guess

Its:

Ale malt 92%
Crystal 8%

Chinook bittering
Centennial flavour
And cascade late

Easy. Don't know the beer tho..

Do I win a prize? I would really like a 32 pack of clothes pegs, you know the plastic ones you can turn inside out and make a whistle/horn?? yeah them.

Do you need a postal address for the pegs?




:lol:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/5/10)

Wardhog said:


> You should call this beer Aretha Franklin's Ass.



Hmmm ... probably needs more brown malt if you are going to go there


----------



## brendo (23/5/10)

Here's the recipe for my contribution - pretty much what JZ came up with on CYBI episode for the Black Sheep Riggwelter. The wort tasted delicious!!!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BIG Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone
Brewer: Brendo
Asst Brewer: James S
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) for case swap

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 20.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.46 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.27 % 
0.94 kg Wheat, Torrified (Bairds) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.92 % 
0.62 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
0.52 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (330.0 SRM) Grain 4.93 % 
93.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.6 IBU 
41.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469 PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.54 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 27.50 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.40 L of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C


----------



## Fents (5/6/10)

just coming to the boil now...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vic xmas in July 2010 Swap (Citrliscious)
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 104.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 15.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
15.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 75.00 % 
2.00 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.50 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 7.50 % 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 18.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (30 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
4 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale  


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 20.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 60.00 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C


The 30 min hops are actually 15min and the 10min is flame out due to no chill.


----------



## beerDingo (7/6/10)

*Sliptream Cream Ale Clone *

Batch size: 70 Litres
Boil size: 90 Litres
Estimated OG: 1044
Messured OG: 1039 ***Damn, my efficiency was a bit out!
Estimated Color: 13
Estimated IBU: 16
Boil time 60 min


Ingredients:
------------
9kg Ale (JW)
4kg Marris Otter
.01kg carapils
.02kg carahell
.02kg caraamber
.03kg chocolate (JW)
27g Magnum (60 min)
27g Cascade (10 min)

Using London Ale III (and creating starters) 
Mash at 68 for an hour with 50 litres of water, drain, then add another 30 litres of near boiling water to bring up to 76, drain, then add another 30 litres of water at 80, drain.

Unfortunatly, it seems that my system hears the word swap, and it likes to get stuck! Haven't had a stuck mash since I hosted the case swap last year, and it did it again! took ages to fix it! Had to get the pink rubber glove on again...


----------



## beerDingo (16/6/10)

How many people want me to dry hop this, to add a little more flavour? Been considering it myself. Or should i just leave it and see how it comes along? I will give it a taste tonight to see how it's traveling.


----------



## Fents (16/6/10)

dont dry hop a cream ale mate...my opion of course.


----------



## beerDingo (16/6/10)

Yo Fent, I agree if I was making the cream ale that both you and myself have made, but this one is completely different, and almost seems like an unhopped pale/amber ale. Was just throwing it out there. Might just leave it and see how it turns out.


----------



## Fents (16/6/10)

fairy fluff...go for it! B)


----------



## zebba (23/6/10)

OK, I'm finally happy with what I've produced, so here's the recipe

*Fuggled Amber Ale
*1.5kg JW Ale Malt
800g Wey Vienna
700g Wey Munich 1
250g Wey Caraamber
250g JW Medium Crystal
70g JW Choc

20g Simcoe @ 60
10g Cascade @ 5

70% efficiency into cube. Padded with LDME to make 1.045ish in 24 litres

40g fuggles, dry hopped yesterday

Looking and tasting great in the fermenter. To be bottled this weekend. If you like fuggles, it should be ready to go on the day. If you don't, they mellow out considerably after the first month.


----------



## Siborg (3/7/10)

Here's what I've done for my (not so) amber ale:

3.5Kg BB Ale
0.9Kg Munich I
0.35Kg Bairds Med Crystal
0.25Kg JW Dark Crystal
Mashed at 63deg (probably lower - dodgy therm)
Mash out 76deg

0.25g Table Sugar (near end of boil)
30g POR 60mins
10g Willamette (flameout)
10g Willamette (French Press)

S-04 Yeast - Ferment temp: min=15deg; max=19deg

By the swap day, it will have spent 4 weeks in the bottle.


----------



## Wolfy (17/7/10)

Recipe: 1822 London Ale (LA)
Brewer: Wolfy

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.10 L
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 88.1 % 
0.40 kg Pale Ale Malt, Toasted Amber (50.0 SRM) Grain 6.8 % 
0.30 kg Pale Ale Malt, Toasted Amber/Brown (60.0 SGrain 5.1 % 
85.00 gm Mixed hops 10 [5.00%] (90 min) Hops 54.5 IBU 
0.50 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) 
0.50 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) 
0.96 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 items Grapefruit Peel, Ruby Red (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 gm Salt (Secondary) 
2.00 items Allspice/Pimento (Boil 5.0 min) 
2.00 items Orange Peel, Valencia (Boil 10.0 min) 
4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride 
8.50 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 10.0 min) 
10.00 gm Ginger Powder (Secondary) 
London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [1968 slant, 15ml, 90ml, 350ml, 1.5L] 

Mash Schedule:
----------------------------
Acid Rest Add 7.50 L of water at 45.0 C 40.0 C 40 min 
Saccrification Add 12.00 L of water at 92.1 C 67.8 C 60 min 

Notes:
------
From Radical Brewing pp. 180
Still adjusting new mill, expected better efficiency/bigger volume, hops may be over done.
Primary ferment @20C for 5 days
Secondary ferment @20C for 7 days
Crash chilled @2C for 2 days, then extended pre-bottle condition/storage.


----------



## shimple (17/7/10)

*Northern Lights Hog Ale*

Batch Size - 42L
Boil Volume - 49L
Boil Time - 90min

*Ingredients*
9.20 kg Joe White Pilsner Pale
1.00 kg Joe White Crystal
40.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (90 min)
40.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (90 min)
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min)
2 Pkgs US05 (DCL Yeast)

*Beer Profile* 
Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Bitterness: 54.8 

*Mash Profile *
Mash Name: Single Infusion, 
Total Grain Weight: 10.20 kg 
Medium Body Sparge Water: 13.34 L
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body 
90 min Mash In Add 27 L of water at 73.2 C 65.0 C 
30 min Mash Out Add 24 L of water at 90.9 C 75.6 C

*Fermentation*
5 days 18.0 C
2 days 23.0 C
CC for 14 days at 3.0 C
Bottle Carbonation

*Notes*
I have made this beer a heap of times, but never used Simoce at the end(oops, wrong label). Normally use 30 G Cascade at 20min and Dry hop with 20G Cascade or Horizon. Tried something different and i dont mind it.


----------



## [email protected] (17/7/10)

Better post before I forget:


Recipe: American Pale Ale
Brewer: M Cook
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
OG: 1.052 SG
FG: 1.013 SG
Alcohol: 5.1% ABV
Estimated Color: 6.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 84.30 % 
0.35 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.79 % 
0.35 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 5.79 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.13 % 
22.00 gm Horizon [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 34.3 IBU 
12.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter] 

Mashed at 67C for 60 minutes
Fermeneted at 19C for 2 weeks


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/10)

The case swap festivity ale is "SN Celebration Ale" :beerbang: 

Recipe below.

SN Celebration Ale 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/06/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
0.60 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
0.30 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.35 % 
35.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 47.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.51 % 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.06 % 
Bitterness: 68.0 IBU 
Est Color: 11.5 SRM 

Mash Profile
75 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 89.4 C 73.0 C 


Notes
3g CaCl Mash
6g CaSO4 Boil


----------



## Wonderwoman (19/7/10)

*8. Galaxy pale ale*

4kg Simpsons golden promise
285 g simpsons crystal pale
285 g Weyermann Munich I
285g Bairds Amber malt

galaxy hop flowers 14.9% AA
18g at 60 min
10 g at 15 min
14 g at flameout
18g dry hopped in secondary

V 19L
OG 1052
FG 1014

I made 2 batches to get enough bottles. There were about 7 from the first batch, bottled in April. The rest were bottled 2/7. DRINK SOON.


----------



## Hutch (20/7/10)

*15. Hutch - Belgian Tripel*


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (1.6 SRM) Grain 94.59 % 
50.00 gm Saaz [3.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.40 %] (60 min)Hops 12.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.40 %] (15 min)Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.00 %] (15 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (0.5 SRM) Sugar 5.41 % 
40.00 L Westmalle, Belgium Water 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 17.50 L of water at 66.9 C 61.0 C 
15 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 97.2 C 73.0 C 
15 min Step Add 13.00 L of water at 79.6 C 75.0 C 

Notes:
------
Wort OG measured at 1.066 (no candi sugar in boil). 0.4kg light Candi Sugar added after 6 days in primary fermenter (at 1.017).
Primary started at 20deg, raised slowly to 23 deg over 5 days, held at 23 for 7 days. then slowly dropped to 12 degrees over several days, and held there for 2 weeks conditioning.
Secondary Conditioned for 4 months at 4 degrees. Bulk primed with 150gm dex, and some slurry of WY2308 lager yeast. Not sure if the priming was evenly distributed, as some PET bottles seemed to be a lot firmer than others after 2 weeks.


----------



## Siborg (20/7/10)

Mmmmmm. Can't wait to rip into some of these!


----------



## Fourstar (20/7/10)

This was the two/three extras bottles that had 'wheat' on the lid. (sorry if its soured) h34r: 

Hausgrown POR Ale
Australian Pale Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 39.60 %
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 39.60 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.80 %
0.05 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 0.99 %
30.00 gm Pride Of Ringwood HG [10.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 36.8 IBU
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 %
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU
Est Color: 6.1 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 81.5 C 73.0 C

Notes
CaCl2 Mash
CaSO4 Boil


----------



## seemax (20/7/10)

#14
Recipe: Cal Lager
Brewer: Stefan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.93 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 95.89 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 4.11 % 
50.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Wyeast 2112
OG 1.068
FG 1.020


----------



## wakkatoo (21/7/10)

#26 Wakkatoo
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Black Betty
Brewer: Wakkatoo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 56.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBU
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.10 kg Pilsner Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 84.54 % 
0.45 kg Munich, Powells (15.0 EBC) Grain 9.28 % 
0.30 kg Carafa II (1150.0 EBC) Grain 6.19 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (60 min)Hops 26.1 IBU 
6.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (20 min)Hops 2.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (Fermentis S-23) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.85 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 11.47 L of water at 75.1 C 67.8 C 


Notes:
------
Bottled 13/6/10.​


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/7/10)

5. The Curly Devil - American Amber

OG - 1.053
FG - 1.013
Est. Alc - 5.3%
IBU's - 45ish

4.4kg JW Trad Pale Malt
.45kg Caramalt
.45kg JW Crystal
.45kg Cara-amber
.55kg Munich 1

20gm Horizon @ 60min
20gm Centennial @ 20min
40gm Centennial @ 0mins
15gm Amarillo @ 0mins

40gm Centennial @ 4days
15gms Amarillo @ 4days

US-05 (fermented @19deg)

Cheers SJ


----------



## beerDingo (21/7/10)

*Fat Yak Ale (tried a clone but didn't get it)*

Batch size: 70 Litres
Boil size: 90 Litres
Messured OG: 1055
Messured FG: 1017
Estimated Color: 4.9 (Will be different as I added Carahell and Caraamber).
Estimated IBU: 25.5
Boil time 60 min


Ingredients:
------------
12kg Ale 
3kg Vienna
.3kg Cara-pils
.2kg Wheat 
.2kg Carahell
.2kg Cara Amber

10g Nelson Sauvon (60 min)
30g Cascade (60 min)
5g Nelson Sauvon (30 min)
5g Cascade (30 min)
15g Nelson Sauvon (20 min)
15g Cascade (20 min)
10g Nelson Sauvon (150 min)
10g Cascade (15 min)
10g Nelson Sauvon (10 min)
15g Cascade (10 min)
20g Nelson Sauvon (5 min)
20g Cascade (5 min)
15g Nelson Sauvon (0 min)
10g Cascade (0 min)

Using US05
Mash at 67 for an hour with 50 litres of water, drain, then add another 30 litres of near boiling water to bring up to 76, drain, then add another 30 litres of water at 80, drain.

Edited because I realised I didn't stick to original recipe.


----------



## scott_penno (21/7/10)

Recipe: #6 Almost English 27L - 2010-06-26
Brewer: sappas
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 22.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Simpsons) (2.5 EBCGrain 92.63 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.05 % 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (60 min) Hops 13.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 75.5 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.94 L of water at 91.8 C 75.6 C


----------

